#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Excel to powerpoint - copy range and set width

## Sean Thomas

Hi,
I have recently started using excel to produce powerpoint presentations using vba code.
I thought I had found a solution to this which works great on my pc using excel 2007 and ppt 2003
basically this codes opens a saved template and then copies a range and places it on the slide 2.
it positions it in the correct place and on my version it works well.

however on another colleagues pc with the same ms versions it cuts off the last column from the range.
I don't if its cropping the image or just not copying the full range. if I select the shape its as it is.

heres my code that I'm using. any suggestions?
I have tried changing the code around in terms of setting the width and locking/unlocking the ratio but it still cuts the last column off.
As you can see I have tried copying it and pasting it as an enhanced metafile but that made no difference either.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Sean Thomas

Just bumping it to see if anyone new can help

----------


## Sean Thomas

Just to advise I have posted this on Stack overflow as I haven't received any replies.

----------


## Star01

hii ... i am using powerpoint.. and exel either ... i am using those both in my workplace

----------

